# Aerocool Syclone oder NZXT Gamma oder NZXT M59



## Shadow_SX (5. Dezember 2009)

Servus Leute ! ,
Ich wollte euch fragen Welches Gehäuse das bessere ist und welches ihr mir empfehlen würdet:


*NZXT Gamma:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*NZXT M59:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Aerocool Syclone:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
Der NZXT Gamma kostet:  ~40€*
*Der NZXT M59 kostet: ~60€*
*Der Aerocool Syclone kostet: ~70€*


Die Maße:
NZXT Gamma: (Breite x Tiefe x Höhe)           19 cm x 50.8 cm x 44.9 cm
NZXT M59:  (Breite x Tiefe x Höhe)           19 cm x 44.9 cm x 50.8 cm
Aerocool Syclone: (Breite x Tiefe x Höhe) 20 cm x 44 cm x 43 cm                                     


in 1er der 3 Gehäuse wird dann das drinne sein:
*XFX 8800GTS**
AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+
ASRock ALiveNF7G-GLAN
500 Watt Netzteil
500GB HDD
2GB (Etwas später 4GB)
vll. ein DVD Brenner*



*Welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?
Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr Gehäuse als Vorschlag rein Posten. 

MfG,
Shadow_SX
*​​


----------



## marwo (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wie ich sehe bist du neu hier im Forum, Herzlich Willkommen.

Die Gehäuse welche du dir ausgesucht hast sind ziemlich exotisch, sehen etwas futuristisch aus. Meine Meinung.
Erfahrung mit einem von denen habe ich persönlich noch nicht gemacht, durfte aber vor kurzem ein NZXT verbauen. 
Ziemlich gutes Material, nettes Zubehör gehabt, und solide verarbeitet. Also folger ich mal draus das es diese beiden ebenfalls sind.
Das Aerocool sieht meiner Meinung nach etwas viel nach Plastik aus. 
der user "rabensang" hat einen ausführlichen Usertest zu dem Gehäuse gemacht.
 findest du hier -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/38301-usertest-aerocool-syclone.html

Ein paar alternativen an ebenfalls guten Gehäusen nenne ich dir aber trotzdem.

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-590-KKN1-GP - black

wenn bei den Gehäusen bleiben soll welche du schon rausgesucht hast würdeich zu einem von den NZXT greifen.
Vielleicht melden sich ja auch noch andere zu Wort
so far
Marwo


----------



## Shadow_SX (6. Dezember 2009)

Danke für deine Meinung und deinen Vorschlag. Der Xigmatek Sieht richtig gut aus ganz nach meinem Geschmack .


----------

